

Improved wikis with more markup options - amarsahinovic
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/01/09/improved-wikis-with-more-markup-options/

======
kyrra
I'm still a fan of bitbucket. While I like Github if I wanted to open source
some software, I like bitbucket for hosting my private repos. I can use this
for backup for any project I'm working on and not worry about it. This could
be for backing up config files (/etc/) on my linux box, or some project I'm
wipping up that I don't really want to share with the world.

While Github is nice for its social and discovery aspect, if I just want code
hosting, Bitbucket are a great solution.

Also, for those large companies that want to run their software internally,
Bitbucket's solution is quite a bit cheaper than Github. I haven't had to
setup either (or use either), but the pricing for Bitbucket makes it very
appealing.

[1] <http://www.atlassian.com/software/stash/pricing>

[2] <https://enterprise.github.com/pricing>

~~~
anton_gogolev
There's also HgLab ( <http://hglabhq.com> )

~~~
kyrra
Stash is Git, hglab is Mercurial I would say Gitorious[1] would be a closer
comparison to Stash.

[1] <https://gitorious.org/>

------
mmariani
Thanks to the BitBucket devs for integrating markdown in the wiki. Much
appreciated!

------
undershirt
That's really nice. I would really like something like this in their
Confluence product. Currently, I have to use their special "Confluence Wiki
Markup" language, but when saving it is immediately transformed into rich
text, meaning I can never edit the wiki markup again. I'm forced to include
the wiki markup file as an attachment to the wiki so I can edit it later.

~~~
madh
Yes! This is an annoying new feature... I wonder why they did this!

~~~
awy
Wiki markup didn't suit the non-technical crowd.

If you're a fan of wiki markup in Confluence and have upgraded to >= 4, you
might want to use this plugin.

[https://bobswift.atlassian.net/wiki/display/CWP/Wiki+Plugin+...](https://bobswift.atlassian.net/wiki/display/CWP/Wiki+Plugin+for+Confluence)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I really like BitBucket but I don't love markdown, afaik it lacks key features
and power. It's also bit annoying to add trailing spaces etc, even if I code
in Python and am used to meaningful whitespace.

~~~
uvtc
I don't know about BitBucket's particular flavor of Markdown, but for a full-
featured Markdown, see [Pandoc](<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>). It
supports the elements you're probably missing, ex. definition lists, tables,
LaTeX math, footnotes. To add a line-break, it supports using a backslash
instead of trailing spaces.

Also, Pandoc gets deeply-nested lists right.

------
krmmalik
Really enjoying using Bitbucket. If it wasn't for them, I'd have never
understood the power of Git since I'm not from a development background.

I also really like their issue tracking features.

------
chimeracoder
I love Bitbucket - it's a great no-frills, straight-to-the-point Git hosting
solution.

My only problem with them is that they _still_ don't support elliptic curve
encryption for ssh keys, despite the fact that this has been the OpenSSH
default for quite some time now. Worse, they seem not to be interested in
supporting them: [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4222/no-support-
for-...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4222/no-support-for-ecdsa-
keys)

------
president
Awesome! Is that editor open source?

------
zalew
very cool. but remember folks, wiki is where docs go to die.

~~~
porker
Ha, so true!

So, where to put docs when you want the team to read them, _and_ act upon
them?

In fact, how to write documentation that's useful like this at all? The more
teams I work with, the more I see need for documentation and yet the less
faith I have that any will help.

------
davyjones
I _wanted_ to like bitbucket for the private free repos that they offer.

But I ran into an domain verification issue when I tried to update/push a
repository as listed in their docs.

So I did a bit of dig and found this:

~ » dig bitbucket.org

<snipped>

;; ANSWER SECTION:

bitbucket.org. 36584 IN A 207.223.240.182

bitbucket.org. 36584 IN A 207.223.240.181

OK. So two IPs there. I visit those IPs and they show what seems like some
usernames that have zero activity and seem suspicious (to my paranoid brain
atleast).

Last I remember, which was about a couple of months ago, 182 was fetching the
proper bitbucket.org pages. But even that seems to show up some username
created in Dec 2012(!)

~~~
pbnjay
This doesn't make any sense. You had an issue verifying your own domain... I
don't understand what that has to do with bitbucket's DNS. ... so then you
loaded the site directly from the IP? And then you were surprised that it gave
you a random virtual host?

~~~
davyjones
> You had an issue verifying your own domain.

No. There was an issue verifying bitbucket.org. A git push could never be done
because of some cert issue. That is when I dug a little further to look at the
IPs directly.

FWIW, the cert issue seems to be resolved now. I just checked with two VMs.

